# Ticks and Lyms disease



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

My very good friend has been in hospital for the last month gradually losing the use of his legs and ability to sit up unaided. It took most of this time for them to find the cause. Lyms disease 

He is now on strong antibiotic's but has been told he may not regain full use of his legs.
So beware when you are in areas where the ticks live, anywhere you find deer mostly.

It can take 2 months after being bit for any symptom's to appear so does not always come to mind when they do.

Andy


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Lyme's disease*

My sister who lives in France has also had Lyme disease - hers was not picked up for a number of years. She was suspected to have anything from MS to Parkinsons ... the main thing to look out for is a new bite mark which has a large red ring. If untreated, years of problems can follow which longterm antibiotics could have prevented.

The best advice had been to always wear items of clothing tucked in - i.e. trousers in socks, cuffs on jackets etc especially when walking in long grass in areas known to have ticks - near sheep and deer especially.

Better to be safe than sorry!

Sundial


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I get told walking is healthy. Yeah right

I get told swimming is healthly and see people being dragged out stung by the weaver fish. One of the wifes salesmen's son died within two hours of treading on one.

Next I see sharks with mouths larger than Cherie Blair off the coast of Cornwall. Yes I know they only eat plankton but how do they know I am not a plank too.

I think the best thing for me is to remain fat and lazy leave the wild things to wild campers who I can say get attacked with gas, and even white hooded gangs carrying burning crosses. 8O


----------

